# Just got a Droid 2 on Froyo 2.2 and i want to root it..



## scuzzo (Apr 12, 2013)

im not really new to rooting, i have a Asus 101 tablet rooted and runing EOS jb.. and i have a Minix x5 android tv box rooted and running Finless Jb... but i got this little android phone for the purposes of a dedicated device to use as a remote for my Google TV, my PLex, my xbmc, and my Minix x5 android tv box... it seems like it should have enough horse power to run those kinda apps.. so i got a Droid 2 on Froyo 2.,2 and im looking to root it... and proby install cm7 or perhaps 9? but first i need root...

what is the best method to root a Droid 2?

are there any one click methods for froyo 2.2

once i can get CWM on it i can pretty much take it from there but, its that first part that im a little concerned about... i know that GB has some nice one click methods... but poor froyo? what am i in for here?

any help is well appreciated....

chris


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

froyo can be rooted with
4zroot.apk, use to be in play, not sure if it still is
otherwise it likely can be rooted with pete's root tools
in my list
sd_shadow's list of links for Droid FAQs, SBF, Rooting, ROMs....

edit: z4root.apk
added link

also only official cm7 is still flashed on froyo 
all other roms are flashed on gingerbread *system version* 4.5.608(2.3.3) or 4.5.629(2.3.4)

once 4.5.629 has been flashed, D2G is is stuck on 4.5.629 
otherwise D2G can be flashed back and forth from gb - froyo
*[background=transparent]using RSD Lite[/background]*

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## scuzzo (Apr 12, 2013)

themib said:


> froyo can be rooted with
> 4zroot.apk, use to be in play, not sure if it still is
> otherwise it likely can be rooted with pete's root tools
> in my list
> ...


hey thanks for the info... as i understand it then.... since my device is only on froyo i can only use cm7... and to us any other flash i would have to update to GB in some way... i guess i will know more about it tommrrow... that should be when the d2 arrives.. i just hope i can find some live links with all the tools and roms needed... this device is long long in the tooth... so development seems to have died out... but perhaps im just not looking in the right places.... heck got it for 40 bucks... i cant expect the wold..


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

it's very unlikely the the D2G is still on 2.2, I think you will find it has 2.3.4
if it is 2.3.4 root with magic md5 root
*[background=transparent]ezSBF & Root [/background]2.3.4/ 4.5.629[background=transparent] Magic MD5 Method[/background]*

some roms here *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Droid 2 Global Development[/background]*
like
*LiquiKang - , AOKP-Kanged? - , CMKang - , GummyKang - MiKangyUI v4 - by Dubbsy*
or
cm7 for 2.3.4 *[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Pooka-CM4D2G-GB-20120519 [/background]*

edit; and more in my list sd_shadow's [Collection] of Links: for Droid 2 Global (a956)


----------



## scuzzo (Apr 12, 2013)

themib said:


> it's very unlikely the the D2G is still on 2.2, I think you will find it has 2.3.4
> if it is 2.3.4 root with magic md5 root
> *[background=transparent]ezSBF & Root [/background]2.3.4/ 4.5.629[background=transparent] Magic MD5 Method[/background]*
> 
> ...


wow. lots of great information.. but seems a lot of this applies only to the Droid Global 2... i have purchased a Droid 2... not global.. i hope some of the roms and stuff are compat... im just not sure where the divide is between the two... i should probly stick with Droid 2 only specific roms and root options... but i dunnno...
this side of the rooting and romming world is very new to me... any how.. thanks for all the great information... im sure i will have lots more stupid questions..


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

sorry miss read
no not compatible
just click on d2 a955 in my list
[URL="https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Goawxdx_UBF4Y8lqzHYWf8Ha3yUcRK4faq0UWIlXLWA/edit']sd_shadow's list of links for Droid FAQs, SBF, Rooting, ROMs.... [/URL]

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

I only skimmed the thread, but themib definitely knows his stuff. One item to clarify, just in case it wasn't known or understood: Official CM7 for the D2 IS gingerbread, but Official CM7 for the D2G is froyo. Strange but true, GB just never got officially submitted/approved on the D2G, no particular reason- the D2 just got lucky with the developers & maintainers involved. Of course, lots of unofficial CM7 GB kangs have been produced for both devices.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

I believe D2's official cm7 is for 2.3.3, so if phone is on 2.3.4, CM kernel check needs to removed

also need a bootstrap to get to Clockworkmod Recovery (CWM), to flash roms
see *[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)][HOW TO] Install/Use Droid 2/X/3 Bootstrap[/background]*


----------



## scuzzo (Apr 12, 2013)

themib said:


> sorry miss read
> no not compatible
> just click on d2 a955 in my list
> sd_shadow's list of links for Droid FAQs, SBF, Rooting, ROMs....
> ...


cool, ok i got it and its an amazing little guy for 40 bucks, and its not too laggy.. but its going to be rooted... 
this is the information i have from the phone.. under about phone

Droid model number
DROID2
android version
2.3.4
system version
4.5.621.A995

im kinda hoping that that one click root is possible... and i read on shadows link about that method that uses a ISO burn to dvd and you dont even have to mess with drivers or any of that...

lots to learn... this is a bit more involved then when i rooted the Transformer or the Minix..


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

only root that is reliable is Magic MD5 Method

edit; you can try the
modified Super one click root,
or
*[ROOT] D2 & D2G root - motochopper*
but I have not got either to work


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

themib said:


> cool, ok i got it and its an amazing little guy for 40 bucks, and its not too laggy.. but its going to be rooted...
> this is the information i have from the phone.. under about phone
> 
> Droid model number
> ...


Yeah, so you're on the latest GB & like themib said above, will probably have to remove the "kernel check" in any CM7 based ROM. (The kernel check was put in to verify you had the GB kernel when most folks were still on froyo, but it doesn't recognize the latest GB kernel. Solution- remove the kernel check. Again, themib & his links know all.) I've never dealt with .621, but I have successfully rooted the previous release with the simple ISO method. There's also an ISO to root .621, themib knows more than I do about all that stuff.


----------



## scuzzo (Apr 12, 2013)

ok well that went well enough... im rooted with super user access. have Bootstrap and CWM loaded... now all i need is some roms to test... but for the life of me every one i try is a dead link...	i know its an old phone... but man... i must be not doing thing right or something.. because even in the development section all i am getting is dead links... i dont know yet if i will have to remove kernel check yet... i guess i do some web hunts and see if i can find some droid 2 roms.. grr...

edit strike that.... i found a few... still hitting a few dead links... but farther down the threads seems like newer versions are posted up.... i guess right now the most stable version is the cm7 right now... but i may try some others... any suggestions?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

should be 6 roms or so, that have been updated in last 6 months, in my list under d2 a955
[URL="https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Goawxdx_UBF4Y8lqzHYWf8Ha3yUcRK4faq0UWIlXLWA/edit']sd_shadow's list of links for Droid FAQs, SBF, Rooting, ROMs.... [/URL]

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## scuzzo (Apr 12, 2013)

themib said:


> should be 6 roms or so, that have been updated in last 6 months, in my list under d2 a955
> sd_shadow's list of links for Droid FAQs, SBF, Rooting, ROMs....
> 
> Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


great.... thanks for all the help man.... these little machines are amazing.... and those links are a huge help.... cool stuff..


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

links were not as up to date as I thought, updating now

may want to try *[background=transparent]AOKPMedia v1.5 - D2[/background][background=transparent] - 2/15/13-[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] by [/background][background=transparent]Dubbsy[/background]*

edit; and 
*[background=rgb(0, 0, 0)]Root[/background][background=rgb(0, 0, 0)]Junky[/background][background=transparent] [/background][background=transparent]How to make a Android phone wi-fi only[/background]*


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

scuzzo said:


> should be 6 roms or so, that have been updated in last 6 months, in my list under d2 a955
> sd_shadow's list of links for Droid FAQs, SBF, Rooting, ROMs....


Hey, themib, if you have the time I'd recommend adding Taichi's 12-15-2012 & Nis' 7-19-2012 builds to your D2 links. They both have fixes & cherry-picks not available elsewhere, including Nis' 6-11-2012 which you do have.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

joeblow789 said:


> Hey, themib, if you have the time I'd recommend adding Taichi's 12-15-2012 & Nis' 7-19-2012 builds to your D2 links. They both have fixes & cherry-picks not available elsewhere, including Nis' 6-11-2012 which you do have.


 added links to my list under 601 roms

edit: also if someone wants a 601 rom's kernel check removed, so it can be flashed over 621,
just let me know
it only takes a min. then I have to upload it

if you try to flash a 601 rom with a kernel check, over 621 you will see

*[background=transparent]something like[/background]*
*Assert failed:*
*Run_program ("/tmp/check_kernel") ==0*
*E: Error in /sdcard/cm-7.2.0-droid2.zip*
*(Status 7)*


----------



## scuzzo (Apr 12, 2013)

well, i boot looped it... little android guy on the skate board just keep on looping.. i had to do a full factory reset.. even the sbf did not take... just gave a bunch of FC on lots of apps.. so back to square 1.. i think next time before i reboot after loading the new rom... Im going to wipe the cache, heck i might wipe the whole system... awell... its back to running... i will give it another go a bit later... every thing before the attempt at loading the rom...

thoughts and prayers to all those hurt in Boston today..

chris.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

what steps did you use to install?
try the ones in my bootstrap instructions

what sbf 2.3.4/4.5.621? rsd lite or ezSBF

edit: please post file names and steps
cannot help much without those

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

scuzzo said:


> well, i boot looped it... little android guy on the skate board just keep on looping.. i had to do a full factory reset.. even the sbf did not take... just gave a bunch of FC on lots of apps.. so back to square 1.. i think next time before i reboot after loading the new rom... Im going to wipe the cache, heck i might wipe the whole system... awell... its back to running... i will give it another go a bit later... every thing before the attempt at loading the rom...
> 
> thoughts and prayers to all those hurt in Boston today..
> 
> chris.


Definitely wipe cache & dalvik (I think dalvik's under Advanced in Clockwork Recovery).


----------



## scuzzo (Apr 12, 2013)

themib said:


> what steps did you use to install?
> try the ones in my bootstrap instructions
> 
> what sbf 2.3.4/4.5.621? rsd lite or ezSBF
> ...


I used this method
D2 ezSBF 2.3.4/4.5.621 with magic md5 second ISO on the list... the one with SBF included

i really did not do any thing but burn the iso to disc
followed the prompts.. 
and it set it back to 4.5.621
then rooted
followed the prompts..
and follow the promps.. setting usb debug to charge only..
let it finish.. 
then i disconnected and checked root... had super user access..
went and downloaded rom manager..
went and downloaded bootstrap..
downloaded a few roms... went with the nightly 7.4 you posted up..
booted in to recovery with bootstrap.. and wipe cash installed 7.4
forgot to wipe cash a second time...
booted up...
boot loop... little skateboard guy kept running...

i think because i forgot to wipe cash a second time it fouled the install...
it happed to me with my tablet before.. i will give it another go.. i kind wish i could use TWRP recovery.. im use to that one... but CWM should be no different...
i will say user error... glad i got it out of boot loop... thats the fun of it though...


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] went with the nightly 7.4 you posted up..[/background]


I don't think I posted a [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] nightly 7.4 so it likely has a kernel check, but full name would help[/background]
you need to wipe data before or after every rom install

edit:
*[background=transparent]Install a rom in ClockworkMod Recovery[/background]*


Click Droid Bootstrap app, hit bootstrap recovery, click ok, then reboot recovery.
Select wipe data/ factory reset confirm Yes-- delete all user data
select wipe cache partition confirm Yes- Wipe Cache
(Optional or if recommended by Dev) in Advanced select wipe dalvik confirm Yes- Wipe
Select Back arrow or press power button
(Optional or if recommended by Dev) Go to mounts, Mount system. If system is mounted, prompt will read "unmount system"
select 'Install zip from sd card' (not apply sdcard: update.zip) use camera to select
select 'choose zip from sd card (not apply sdcard: update.zip)use camera to select
Go to folder where zip is. If you downloaded zip from stock browser and didn't move it, it will be in the DOWNLOAD folder.
Click on the zip you want to install, then yes. 
(Optional) if you installed a CyanogenMod (CM) rom, install Gaaps, by doing step 5-7 again
When install is done, select back arrow or press power, and select reboot.


----------



## scuzzo (Apr 12, 2013)

themib said:


> I don't think I posted a [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] nightly 7.4 so it likely has a kernel check, but full name would help[/background]
> you need to wipe data before or after every rom install
> 
> edit:
> ...


ok i ran the whole process again.. and was able to test a few different roms... would not allow me to add a google account.. opening server error.. and with out a google account no play store... im pretty sure i need a gapps file.. but i dont know where to look for those...

[background=#1155cc]MF[/background][background=transparent] File [/background][background=#fbf8f4]droid2-cm7-gb-20120611-[/background][background=#fbf8f4]spitemare-.621.zip[/background][background=#fbf8f4] [/background][background=#fbf8f4](with 601 kernel check removed)[/background]
[background=#fbf8f4]100mb md5: F483935C9F493B26BB2008EA9223D108[/background]
[background=#1155cc]MF[/background][background=transparent] File [/background][background=#f9fafb]cm-7-20130201-NIGHTLY-droid2.621.zip [/background][background=#f9fafb] [/background][background=#fbf8f4](with 601 kernel check removed)[/background]
[background=#fbf8f4]100mb md5: EA745E45F29AE5AD1A5B5BE5895A1E2C[/background]
[background=#1155cc]MF[/background][background=transparent] File [/background][background=transparent]Steel Droid SD2_GB_3000_621.zip[/background][background=transparent] [/background][background=#fbf8f4](with 601 kernel check removed)[/background]
[background=#e9ecf0]89.67MB [/background][background=#fbf8f4]md5: 339EC5FD389645FE5CAE38AB5506298B[/background]

these were the files i tried... i also tried out a CM9 rom... lots of nice smooth graphics but the bat life was awful...


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

http://goo.im/gapps

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------

